# Itching From Bib Shorts



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

I ordered a couple of bib shorts: (1) Sugoi RS Bibs and (2) Sugoi RS Pro Bibs.

I have tried both on on more than one day, always with a t-shirt base layer under the straps (and my boxer briefs underneath the shorts). *Note, I have not ridden with them on. I have been wearing them around the house, mostly sitting down at my desk. *

I experience itching with them on. While it isn’t extreme (with 1 being hardly noticeable and 10 being extremely itchy I’d say about the average is 6 to 7). Just as important, it’s somewhat persistent, as in more than just every 5 minutes, but probably every 30 seconds to 2 minutes.

*Where I’m feeling itching:*


Legs: Where the shorts end/bottom 
Upper body: Hip area, both sides This is odd, somewhat, because I have the base layer under that section. 
 
I do know I have relatively more sensitive skin and the shorts do state to "Wash Before Wearing". The customer service rep @ Sugoi stated that is not the reason for those instructions on the tag.

The rep also said it's rare they hear of this, and I get that same idea, as little comes up in searches online. * However, I am wearing them now and the itching feels very much reduced in terms of how often and how intense the itching is.* Again, it's odd. I am not moving around much now, nor was I at other times I was wearing the shorts and also experiencing notable itching.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Do you have a latex allergy? Is there latex in the elastic?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

You're not the first to experience itching wearing compression shorts / stockings. It is not an uncommon complaint. You can try google on "itching compression shorts", and you may get some ideas.

Some thoughts ... as mentioned, if there is any latex in any of the garments and you have a known latex allergy, that could be the issue. I just checked, and Sugoi states the fabric is 82% polyester / 18% Spandex, no mention of any latex. But they don't state what their leg grip elastic is made from.

While not an allergy per se, you may have a sensitivity to other fabric components, such as spandex, or something else present.

Another possibility that I've wrestled with from time-to-time is a skin sensitivity to certain laundry products. Since you're wearing undergarments under the bibs, and you note it itches in those covered areas as well, it may that the bibs are forcing strong enough contact through compression to make it much more noticeable.

Do you notice this at lower temperatures? There is a condition called cold urticaria, that in mild cases is often limited to itching or even a temporary rash on the skin. It occurs upon exposure to cold temperatures. The cause is unknown, but I am wondering if the compression effect is exacerbating an otherwise quiet condition.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

TheIdealStatus said:


> I have tried both on on more than one day, always with a t-shirt base layer under the straps (and my boxer briefs underneath the shorts).


Let me verify, you are wearing boxer shorts under your riding bibs?
Have you considered that the problem is the boxers and T shirt?
For the record you are not supposed to wear "underwear" under cycling gear.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mikerp said:


> Let me verify, you are wearing boxer shorts under your riding bibs?
> Have you considered that the problem is the boxers and T shirt?
> For the record you are not supposed to wear "underwear" under cycling gear.


This....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

mikerp said:


> Let me verify, you are wearing boxer shorts under your riding bibs?
> Have you considered that the problem is the boxers and T shirt?
> For the record *you are not supposed to wear "underwear" under cycling gear.*


Bolded for clarity and truth.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

platypius said:


> bolded for clarity and truth.


^^^lol


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mikerp said:


> For the record you are not supposed to wear "underwear" under cycling gear.


OH wow.. I missed that part.

Yea don't wear underwear! 
And are you sure your underwear is free of cooties?


----------



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

tlg said:


> Do you have a latex allergy? Is there latex in the elastic?



Not that I'm aware of, nor are there any indicators (like redness visible). Again, just sitting here at the desk on the computer or eating, I don't feel much. It does seem to increase for some reason when I move around more, like walking.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

tlg said:


> OH wow.. I missed that part.
> 
> Yea don't wear underwear!
> And are you sure your underwear is free of cooties?


I didn't miss it, I jut forgot the _Oh BTW_ comment I was going to make at the end. 

I hadn't considered the cooties part. My 9-year old daughter is convinced that's the problem -- cooties.


----------



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

ibericb said:


> You're not the first to experience itching wearing compression shorts / stockings. It is not an uncommon complaint. You can try google on "itching compression shorts", and you may get some ideas.
> 
> Some thoughts ... as mentioned, if there is any latex in any of the garments and you have a known latex allergy, that could be the issue. I just checked, and Sugoi states the fabric is 82% polyester / 18% Spandex, no mention of any latex. But they don't state what their leg grip elastic is made from.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the thoughtful response.

I become very hyperfocused on one choice, or possibility, etc. across various contexts and situations, and didn’t think to search for “compression shorts” as relates to itching, only more so “bibs” and “bib shorts”.

*Latex: *I did not inquire over the phone about any latex, and again as noted in a previous response, I don’t see other signs such as redness but wouldn’t rule it out.

*Skin sensitivity: *This may be an issue, and is one that may have crossed my mind, but didn’t think too much about. I’ll spare the details, but as related to my lactose allergy, it seemed almost as if in bed at night, the itching the lactose consumption caused was more noticeable when my mind wasn’t occupied. Not the exact same, but somewhat parallel. I do have a vague memory of something along the lines of tighter fitting clothing causing more itching though but can’t remember when, what, where, etc.

*Lower temp itching: *I wouldn’t rule this out. I don’t have a great memory, so maybe the itching (with less form fitting clothing) doesn’t really register in my memory much, because it’s not as often nor as intense. The compression wear may be making it much more noticeable. It could be dry skin and or other factors, but I don't see any visible signs that urticaria appears to cause after initially looking, but I may have to look longer.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

TheIdealStatus said:


> I ordered a couple of bib shorts: (1) Sugoi RS Bibs and (2) Sugoi RS Pro Bibs.
> 
> I have tried both on on more than one day, always with a t-shirt base layer under the straps (*and my boxer briefs underneath the shorts*).
> I experience itching with them on. While it isn’t extreme (with 1 being hardly noticeable and 10 being extremely itchy I’d say about the average is 6 to 7). Just as important, it’s somewhat persistent, as in more than just every 5 minutes, but probably every 30 seconds to 2 minutes.
> ...


Wrong...do NOT wear anything between you and the shorts. Period.


----------



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

mikerp said:


> Let me verify, you are wearing boxer shorts under your riding bibs?
> Have you considered that the problem is the boxers and T shirt?
> For the record you are not supposed to wear "underwear" under cycling gear.


I _was _aware that one is not to wear boxers/briefs under bike shorts. Thanks for verifying that. I remember learning that one can legally ride their bicycle on non-limited access highways in Michigan on a forum (which to be fair, should be understandable, considering...). I will tell people now, from time to time, they have the right to do the same, especially this time of the year, when I see people are riding on uncleared sidewalks, and most likely commuting somewhere.
*
Back on topic.*..I am not decided on keeping them yet and can still return them, and aside from rather noticeable discomfort when standing and the shorts causing my boxer briefs to rise up, what other problem would my wearing boxer briefs cause? *What process would contribute to itching?*

I wear the shirt underneath because seems the straps feel sightly uncomfortable on my mannipples. Maybe it's a matter of having to get used to the straps.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

View attachment 303146


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

TheIdealStatus said:


> I _was _aware that one is not to wear boxers/briefs under bike shorts. Thanks for verifying that.[/B]..I am not decided on keeping them yet and can still return them, and aside from rather noticeable discomfort when standing and the shorts causing my boxer briefs to rise up, what other problem would my wearing boxer briefs cause? *What process would contribute to itching?*


I am 99.9% certain that your issues are due to the additional layers you have on under your shorts. Here are Some things for you to consider... If you would like our help...

Leave your undies behind: Wearing underwear beneath padded bike shorts may cause discomfort in the saddle. Underwear can chafe when seams or folds of fabric rub against the skin, leading to rawness and pain. In addition, panty lines under bike shorts brand you as a newbie among your fellow riders.
Lubricate to protect: To further minimize friction, many cyclists count on chamois cream. Bike shops sell different brands, which come in small jars. Before your ride, apply the cream liberally to your crotch and bottom and rub some into the pad inside the shorts. It may take some experimentation over time to find the formulation of chamois cream you like best.
Wiggle around: Moving occasionally on your saddle helps promote circulation. Remind yourself during your ride to slide forward and back or stand up briefly in the saddle to relieve pressure from sitting for long periods.
Get out fast: Remove your bike shorts as soon as you can after you’ve crossed the finish line. Warm, moist conditions, such as those found inside sweat-infused bike shorts, encourage the growth of bacteria, which can lead to infections. If you can’t change right away, clean up with a baby wipe.
Go commando: To further encourage healthful air circulation to the crotch area, some cyclists wear loose shorts (or skirts) without underwear for a while after the ride.
Wash up: Bike shorts should be laundered after every outing on your bike. If your longer-term plans call for wearing bike shorts frequently, invest in a second pair for easy rotation.
Getting into these habits can help keep long rides comfortable and carefree. Follow them and you’ll be sitting pretty – on and off the bike.


----------



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

Herkwo said:


> I am 99.9% certain that your issues are due to the additional layers you have on under your shorts. Here are Some things for you to consider... If you would like our help...
> 
> Leave your undies behind: Wearing underwear beneath padded bike shorts may cause discomfort in the saddle. *Underwear can chafe when seams or folds of fabric rub against the skin, leading to rawness and pain. *In addition, panty lines under bike shorts brand you as a newbie among your fellow riders.
> Lubricate to protect: To further minimize friction, many cyclists count on chamois cream. Bike shops sell different brands, which come in small jars. Before your ride, apply the cream liberally to your crotch and bottom and rub some into the pad inside the shorts. It may take some experimentation over time to find the formulation of chamois cream you like best.
> ...


For my purposes with just seeing how they fit and feel (primarily when seated at my desk), your input doesn't exactly address the itching I have experienced. 

I probably need to work on balance overall, and in this case, including enough details in a question I may pose in a forum, because I failed to do so in the first post of this thread. I mean, it's far too cold to be riding in bib shorts anyways..even with leg warmers, at least with some of the windchills in the single digits and below. Also, you speak of *chafing, rubbing, and "pain" *(pretty vague). I haven't experienced this because of what I have noted (not riding).

Thanks for your input though. It is of help overall.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

In addition to the above recommendations (no underwear, wash and rinse thoroughly), there's a couple things I'd think about: The leg grippers on Sugoi are not latex, and I turn them out so they don't grab my leg. The band might be, but that stuff has the proteins washed out before it's made into a consumer product, so you can rule out latex allergies.
I've felt several shorts of mine itch, but that disappears once I start riding. This stuff is designed to fit snug, and with it being winter, can enhance an itchy feel. 

So, don't worry and enjoy! Turn up the silicon gripper and you'll be set!


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

It's winter and the air is dry...so is you're skin. Dry skin is sensitive to anything touching or pressing on it. 

Try applying some over-the-counter cortisone cream to the itchy areas after you shower every day. Do this for four weeks and see if you feel less itching. Be patient.

I own a pair of Descente bibs that have a certain texture of fabric on the uppers...shoulder straps and back...that cause me to itch like crazy. I hate those damn bibs. None of my Assos or Rapha bibs cause me to itch that way. However, I don't blame the fabric material itself, but rather the _texture_ of the fabric combined with dry skin.


----------

